# [SOLVED] DVD Flash ROM Test Failed



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Dell Inspiron 17R and each month I do a hardware scan using Dell Support Center (Otherwise known as PC-Doctor).

When preforming the test my DVD-RW Drive failed its Flash ROM Test. I follow what it said to do and did update the driver.

When updating the driver it said that it would update to the, already updated, installed verison. W60 I think it was. Anyways I reinstalled. Once running the test again, it failed.

Any reason for the test failing?

Thanks,

MC


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: DVD Flash ROM Test Failed*

If the drive actually works okay, don't get too hung up about the Flash ROM test. Sometimes too much or too frequent testing can be bad for your sanity (and wallet)!

The time to test for problems is when something does _not_ work or you have a problem which may be related to that device.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: DVD Flash ROM Test Failed*

Alright, so you recommend just leave it.

Before I mark this as [SOLVED]...What is a Flash ROM Test? Any idea?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: DVD Flash ROM Test Failed*

Im going to bring this back up. Is there any way I can fix this issue. It may not be a big deal but I don't like it not working.

Updating the software doesn't seem to do anything. Would it be recommended to uninstall the driver and reinstall?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: DVD Flash ROM Test Failed*

I am going to 8Hour BUMP this.

I have uninstalled the driver and then Windows found the current updated driver. Just to be sure that it was done correctly I still reinstalled the correct driver.

The problem still happens. The weird part is that when I go under driver details it is labled as updated 2006.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD Flash ROM Test Failed*

All CD/DVD use a standard Windows supplied driver. There is NOT a new or updated driver.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD Flash ROM Test Failed*

After a Google search, all posts on the Dell forums for this error say to replace the drive.

So as noted, if it's working, leave it be. If it's not, replace it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: DVD Flash ROM Test Failed*

Alright. Thanks Dogg!


----------

